# It's Time For The 40,000 Indictments to be released NOW ! #Releasetheindictments



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

*#Release The Indictments*

*It's Time !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *#Release The Indictments*
> 
> *It's Time !*


40,000?
May wanna reel it in just a bit.
Im not judging.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 40,000?
> May wanna reel it in just a bit.
> Im not judging.


Im judging.  your pal’s nuts.  ask him what an indictment is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Im judging.  your pal’s nuts.  ask him what an indictment is.


You ask him.
You two know eachother.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You ask him.
> You two know eachother.


While you composed you wildly false and slanderous post, I figured out where your idiot came up with whatever moronic point he wants to make.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> While you composed you wildly false and slanderous post, I figured out where your idiot came up with whatever moronic point he wants to make.
> View attachment 2954


Aren't you the guy that says how smart you are?
I will be your editor for a small fee.
You are welcome.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you the guy that says how smart you are?
> I will be your editor for a small fee.
> You are welcome.


You’ve only got 7% of the volume of your own mountain of idiotic hyperlink posts to moronic conspiracy sites from which to identify just a single example of my posts bragging about my intelligence.  Order Papa John Pizza.  You share a common mindset on cultural sensitivities.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

https://t.co/ir1taEKCbT

hmmmmm..


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/ir1taEKCbT
> 
> hmmmmm..


It's pretty obvious to the intelligence professionals that t can't be trusted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> It's pretty obvious to the intelligence professionals that t can't be trusted.


Hmmmm.
....and who elected them?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hmmmm.
> ....and who elected them?


Did you have a point?


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Im judging.  your pal’s nuts.  ask him what an indictment is.


*Ahh....I love it when you bite...I'll throw some Veveeta over for you in awhile..*

*It's that little " inverted " thing in you pants right where your fat inner thighs meet....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> It's pretty obvious to the intelligence professionals that t can't be trusted.


*Come on Spola ....use the word " past " between the and intelligence.....*
*They can't trust him because he's exposing the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

*Spola with the window down......*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You’ve only got 7% of the volume of your own mountain of idiotic hyperlink posts to moronic conspiracy sites from which to identify just a single example of my posts bragging about my intelligence.  Order Papa John Pizza.  You share a common mindset on cultural sensitivities.


So, you are the super smart one who corrects spelling and grammar for all to see, maybe you aren't as smart as you think you are. No need to brag about things if they are true.
Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/ir1taEKCbT
> 
> hmmmmm..


Commie Fuck.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are the super smart one who corrects spelling and grammar for all to see, maybe you aren't as smart as you think you are. No need to brag about things if they are true.
> Dummy.


Since I’m here in this interminably long waiting area to get seated here at Ted’s of Beverly Hills, with a free WiFi line, I’ve got the time to set you straight on lessons of grammar and spelling.  

I only correct spelling and grammar when there is an ironic rationale at play.  Nincompoops who post a spelling correction to an adverse posting in which they have spelling or grammar error themselves are prime candidates for such use of an ironic hypocritical sarcastic retort by me.  Assuming I’m in a waiting room with nothing other than Us Weekly garbage magazines to peruse.

Everyone, myself included, is subject to typing errors, especially where auto-correct can be a curse or an angel in our finger touch typing.  Curse far more than angel in my opinion. 

But as usual, you use deflection and what I’m learning is “Whataboutism” to obfuscate a direct answer to a plain English question.  If only we had a binding authority figure to rule upon those that have no other out than to bring up irrelevant historic issues not relevant to the questions posed.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Since I’m here in this interminably long waiting area to get seated here at Ted’s of Beverly Hills, with a free WiFi line, I’ve got the time to set you straight on lessons of grammar and spelling.
> 
> I only correct spelling and grammar when there is an ironic rationale at play.  Nincompoops who post a spelling correction to an adverse posting in which they have spelling or grammar error themselves are prime candidates for such use of an ironic hypocritical sarcastic retort by me.  Assuming I’m in a waiting room with nothing other than Us Weekly garbage magazines to peruse.
> 
> ...




*Four paragraphs of emptiness.....You must be Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez.*

*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiQkID3lancAhUHX5QKHUjTCgAQFggnMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2018%2F06%2F27%2Fnyregion%2Falexandria-ocasio-cortez.html&usg=AOvVaw0Q_g8Ikg9avi8sQgZ99Hbp*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Since I’m here in this interminably long waiting area to get seated here at Ted’s of Beverly Hills, with a free WiFi line, I’ve got the time to set you straight on lessons of grammar and spelling.
> 
> I only correct spelling and grammar when there is an ironic rationale at play.  Nincompoops who post a spelling correction to an adverse posting in which they have spelling or grammar error themselves are prime candidates for such use of an ironic hypocritical sarcastic retort by me.  Assuming I’m in a waiting room with nothing other than Us Weekly garbage magazines to peruse.
> 
> ...


Ive got some expired coupons for free foil wrapped potatoes with the purchase of a Ted and a cup of mini wings.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

*Teds......Hmmmmm....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Teds......Hmmmmm....*


You mean, Teds...Mmmmmmm..


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean, Teds...Mmmmmmm..


*Never had Ted's, that's why the " Hmmmmmm ".....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Never had Ted's, that's why the " Hmmmmmm ".....*


I honestly dont know what he puts in them, but they are fantastic.
I always order mine in the give away "hula girl" mug.

For an extra 15 bucks you get the mug, and a little umbrella.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

*Anybody remember when Donald Trump said this during the debates......*








*One has to wonder if the whole IC thing is a sham....Even the Mule....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

*The Mule likes " Justafriedbrain "*


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2018)

*Shut Down The Witch Hunt NOW !*


----------

